# Wanted : Rolex Datejust



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

*Wanted : Rolex Datejust*


View Advert


Hello there.

I am after DJ 36mm or Explorer 1 36 mm. Many thanks in advance. I have Tudor + cash.




*Advertiser*




mitadoc



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£2,500.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

